# balsa shiners



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Beef Cake Shiners (B.C. Shiners). Large profile shiners designed to cast far and have great action.

Weights and approximate diving depth (corresponds with 1st pic). 

21g (0-1')
19 g (2'-4')
21 g "Blingy Sunny" (0-1')
16 g (2'-4')
11 g (2'-4')

Haven't worked much with balsa until now. Need to add more weight to some of the designs next time.

Here are a couple "Slender Shiner" models in the color "Bling King" (biggest is 15 g 2-4', smaller is 16 g 0-1.5' but is mahogany). Tops and bottoms are glitter and there is also glitter on the sides. And a couple future balsa shiners.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really nice baits and I like the paint work you did. If I remember correctly those are expensive baits to go out and buy.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Those thing's are great looking I bet they slay the fish


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!

Got out this morning. The gold slender shiner had the best action of any lure I have made to this point - a true hunter. Unfortunately it is in the mouth of a spike. Fished it for about 10 minutes and was removing a spike when it slipped, my line simultaneusly broke and I watched it swim away with MY LURE.  Time to start sanding another BLOCK of balsa.  Snapped a few pics.

The flattie was from a few days ago. I've caught a total of 2 flatties now on lures I have made, both on this same lure. The first one was 37", caught it last year in the same spot.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

JamesT

Beautiful job on the fish and the baits...nothing quite like the feeling of scoring fish with your own baits

Great job

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks MS, you have posted many inspirational pics! Love your designs and paint, both old school and new school! Great variety!


----------

